
Traceur – A JavaScript.next-to-JavaScript-of-today compiler - wiradikusuma
https://github.com/google/traceur-compiler
======
davedunkin
There are only 4 commits since the last release 6 months ago, and most of the
commits are from two authors. This doesn't look like a healthy active project.

------
nojvek
Seems like grandfather of babel. Why would anyone use it, when babel has moved
miles forward?

------
Kwastie
I guess Google put more effort into TypeScript, this project seems like it's
almost dead.

------
grenoire
In short, this is Babel by Google that runs with its own additional runtime?

~~~
kermire
Traceur was the inspiration for Babel. Not the other way around.

~~~
hzoo
Yep!

> We also presented Traceur at NodeConf 2011. The video is available on
> YouTube [1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nt...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ntDZa7ekFEA)

------
pornel
Traceur doesn't use semver. I've used it for a while, but frequent breakages
were annoying. Having to lock it down to an ageing version and being afraid to
update it is a liability.

------
whatever_dude
Adding "Traceur" in the title would make this more clear. It's an old project,
and, I believe, mostly forgotten.

I actually assumed the link was a new announcement.

~~~
SimeVidas
You must be new here. The titles are _supposed_ to be vague and clickbaity.
Don't ask me why; that's just how things are here on HN.

~~~
whatever_dude
You can check the age of an account by clicking on the user name.

I tend to prefer direct discourse online rather than cynicism or sarcasm.

~~~
SimeVidas
Why not both? “Normal” criticism is boring and gets ignored; you have to add
sarcasm to increase the likelihood of a response.

